# شقه مميزة للايجار قانون جديد بالمنطقه الثامنه بمدينه نصر



## محمدعراقي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 113129[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شقه مميزة للايجار قانون جديد مساحتها 200 متر عباره عن . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 3 غرف نوم و3 ريسبشين و3 حمام و مطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *ü **[FONT=&quot]تشطيب سوبر لوكس .... أرضيات سيراميك [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]دور ثانى بعماره بها ..... 2 اسانسير [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 3500 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------

